# I'd like to introduce myself...



## LeiDren (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm new to the forums so I thought that an introduction would be appropriate. I'm a black-stripe in a Canadian WTF school. I've been to my fair share of tournaments, although I don't exactly have the best record, for poomse or sparring. My school is actually a member of a sub-organization of TKD, called Champion Tae Kwon Do. I don't know if anybody here knows of us, or is a member, but if you are, or even if your aren't, I'd love to chat.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome. :asian:


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 12, 2006)

Bienvenidos


----------



## Drac (Apr 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT...


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 12, 2006)

welcome my tkd brother
Terry


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome!  Always nice to have another Canadian on board.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy! :asian:


----------



## MJS (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk! :ultracool


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Its a good place to be


----------



## still learning (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello,Welcome and enjoy the forums here..........Aloha


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 12, 2006)

LeiDren said:
			
		

> I'm new to the forums so I thought that an introduction would be appropriate. I'm a black-stripe in a Canadian WTF school. I've been to my fair share of tournaments, although I don't exactly have the best record, for poomse or sparring. My school is actually a member of a sub-organization of TKD, called Champion Tae Kwon Do. I don't know if anybody here knows of us, or is a member, but if you are, or even if your aren't, I'd love to chat.


LeiDren - whoa that's some mean avatar! Hope you can get him to beg and roll over!!!

Welcome to MT.

Respects!


----------



## rmikesell (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Leidren! I've already seen a few of your posts, but haven't had a chance to say hello...So, hello!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!!!


----------



## green meanie (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 12, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Kacey (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 13, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## KenpoTess (Apr 13, 2006)

Great to have you here 

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the party


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Henderson (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## yipman_sifu (Apr 14, 2006)

Greetings from the sifu to you, and wish you have a lovely staying in the forum.:ultracool


----------



## kenpo0324 (Apr 14, 2006)

Welcome...


----------



## kelly keltner (Apr 14, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 14, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk! :wavey:  Looking forward to more of your posts!

- Ceicei


----------

